# *Tasco scopes* Reliable???



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

*Tasco scope reliability.*​
I know from personal experience that they -are- reliable1040.00%I know from personal experience that they are -not- reliable.312.00%Never owned one1040.00%This pole is dumb.28.00%


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Whats the verdict ya'll.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm unable to speak of recently manufactured scopes, but I do own a "Pronghorn" series 3-10 that has served me well. Over the last twenty five years it has been on a .270 Husqvarna and a 6mm Ruger 77. It is repeatable and reliable, clear as a bell and more than up to precision 300 yard shooting. So many of the manufacturers have gone through QC problems over the last several decades, that it's hard to say what's good and what's not. 
Burl


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i have the varmint scope 6-24X40 on my 204 and the 2.5-10X40 on my 10-22... they have been reliable to my standards... there have been times where they have taken a hit on various things and they never fell apart or out of adjustment


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

The older ones I am familiar with weren't very good. But they were cheap. I have one on my 17HMR, haven't had it long, and don't know it's age or value, but it seems to be clear, holds it adjustment, and doesn't move when adjust varible power. I'm sure there is better out there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I voted that they are reliable, but some are and some are not. They have a number of models and most of the World Class that I have used have been reliable. I did have a 6X24 44mm World Class that didn't do very well, but the second one shot like a champ. I currently have only one, a 3X9 with mil-dot on a 22LR.


----------



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

what about a silver antler scope? I guess that is the model name


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

my first scope was a tasco on a remington .22. over the last 14 or 15 years its been dropped tossed in and out of vehicles and it still shoots true.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mocsy said:


> my first scope was a tasco on a remington .22. over the last 14 or 15 years its been dropped tossed in and out of vehicles and it still shoots true.


That depends on what you consider true. What's your acceptable 50 yard group? Will 2 inches be ok, or will you not settle for something less than under 1/2 inch? Also, centerfire rifles put more stress and cheaper scopes will not take the abuse. I'm not knocking your idea, I just wanted to give you a different perspective.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i sighted it in at 25 paces. i guess what i ment by shooting true is that it still hits what ever im aiming at (whether its a **** in a tree or a skunk in the yard). i dont like taking long shots with a 22. max would be 50 yards.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

ay tee said:


> i have the varmint scope 6-24X40 on my 204 and the 2.5-10X40 on my 10-22... they have been reliable to my standards... there have been times where they have taken a hit on various things and they never fell apart or out of adjustment


 I have the same scope on my H&R 223 Handi Rifle and really like it. Mine cost $85.00. :beer:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

as far as shooting true, with my .22 i was was taking the long shots, some people say im crazy when i tell them that i could accurately hit a target at 150 yards, given mine are both mil dots, and i took a coyote pup at 80 yards with the 22 hit right in the neck where i wanted it to, the pup fell and never got back up, am i trying to say take a coyote with a .22? absolutely not, but i had the perfect set up for him when i was hunting jack rabbits, and with confidence i knew i could do it...
some people may not call that accurate but it works for me...


----------

